# اللهجة المصرية واللهجات الشامية: حرف القاف



## jawad-dawdi

ما سبب نطق المصريين والشاميين  لحرف القاف همزة​


----------



## إسكندراني

لأنها قريبة من مخرج القاف والذي هو في أسفل الحنك إذا لم أكن مخطئا - واسأل أي مقرئ​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إسكندراني said:


> لأنها قريبة من مخرج القاف والذي هو في أسفل الحنك إذا لم أكن مخطئا - واسأل أي مقرئ




لماذا لا ينطقونها قافا؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

قلّ من ينطق أيّ حرف صحيحا. لماذا تنطق لهجات أخرى القاف كافا مثلثة كما تسميها؟
الرد قد يكون أنه في السابق لم يستطيع الناس نطقها بالأسلوب الصحيح ثم تعلموا فيما بعد. لأننا نقول القاهرة صحيحة
مثلا نقول في مصر تلاتة بدل ثلاثة ولكننا نقول مسير وليس مثير. اللهجات تتغير  مع الوقت


----------



## camerash

لأن نطق حرف الهمزة أسهل من القاق
وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لل س بدل الثاء أو التاء بدل الثاء في بعض الكلمات ك التوم و تلاتة و كتير 

 وفي النهاية فإن اللهجة السورية ماهي إلا تأثير للغات السابقة  التي وجدت في منطقة بلاد الشام من آرامية وغيرها أو اللاحقة متل التركية

ولكن وجب التنويه إل أن حرق القاق  يلفظ وبشدة في بعض اللهجات السورية وخاصة لهجة العلويين في جبال الساحل السوري أو لهجة الدروز في جبل العرب في السويداء جنوب سوريا أو لهجة بعض قرى مدينتي  ادلب و حلب


----------



## إسكندراني

ولكمال المعلومة فالقاف تنطق يابسة (كالجيم القاهرية) في لهجات الصعيد


----------

